

CGI and other contractors testify about Obamacare website problems (live) - ck2
http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN/

======
ck2
So far it has been "not our fault, it was another subcontractor's problem".

~~~
hga
No blaming HHS's CMS (the integrator) or anyone else in the government above
them?

That would be problematic, seeing as how they're paying the bills....

